# I am back. 120p



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

got the tank and stones from fourm member Alkatraz 2 years ago. finialy have time to stup it up 2 months ago.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous aquascaping.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Agree great tank - classic Amano look


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Great tank - what plants are you using?


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

_noob said:


> Great tank - what plants are you using?


mostly hc cuba. some dwarf hairgrass, micro sword.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Dream tank right there


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to have you back~ the tank looks fantastic, care to share specs of your hardwares?


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

This looks awesome! Did you submit the tank to the IAPLC this year?


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Good to have you back~ the tank looks fantastic, care to share specs of your hardwares?


i am still using mh light 150w 8000k with pl. mh light turn on 7hours. pl turn on 9hours. 
and eheim pro4 350 and a 2217 without motor as pre filter
thats all the equitments running now. 
may consider a uv light or twinstar nano to control the algae..but now my water looks ok. never do a test. crs still alive and only need to clean the stones.and glass


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

Dou said:


> This looks awesome! Did you submit the tank to the IAPLC this year?


my tank is too simple to the contest.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

gouedi said:


> my tank is too simple to the contest.


Simple is good


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

happy new year everyone


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Seriously love this! You should totally enter it into a contest. When you're ready AND if you want to enter a contest - please let me know! You just need to remove all the equipment and send me a high quality photo (raw or .JPEG), I'll help you do the final edits for the photo (and you can pick which contest you want to enter after).


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Clean, tidy and beautifully done, looks awesome 
Not sure if we ever met, but welcome back.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

As usual great design Dou. Still would like to re-work my 75 G one day. 

I took a picture of a non - CO2 / 30 G @ Aquarium Co-op in Edmonds Washington that I thought was impressive.


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

one of an emersed plants pot































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

